# Hello from Hollow Sun...



## Hollow Sun (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

It's been suggested to me to hang out here with you nice people by my good friend at Indiginus. So here I am!

I am Steve from Hollow Sun, a name which may be familiar to you. I hope I can contribute here in some small way!


Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to VI Steve. Glad you found us - enjoy the forum.


----------



## lux (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome here Steve, its a pleasure to have you here. I'm a Nostalgia user and a long time vintage synths fan.

Have fun
Luca


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Steve,

Welcome to the forum, from another dedicated Akai user


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you the guy who made the FS1R samples from way back when....?
Very fresh stuff even these days IMHO.
CP80 was tons of fun, and sounded even better than the one I used back in the early '80's.
The small harp had false beats, which were no biggie, but it was moved nightly and a major PITA with tuning costs.
If I would have had the CP80 sampled for the Emulator II I could have been a contender.


Welcome.


----------



## fst (Sep 14, 2009)

Good to see you here Steve


----------



## Hollow Sun (Sep 14, 2009)

chimuelo @ Mon Sep 14 said:


> Are you the guy who made the FS1R samples from way back when....?


Yep!



chimuelo @ Mon Sep 14 said:


> Very fresh stuff even these days IMHO.


  



chimuelo @ Mon Sep 14 said:


> .. it was moved nightly and a major PITA with tuning costs.


The CPs were fabulous pianos ...

If you didn't tour them and/or had a specialist piano tuner (not all piano tuners can tune a CP due to their special differences with the strings, etc.).


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 14, 2009)

The two notes that had the trouble were on the 88 version, and I think it was only due to having dual strings only instead of the usual 3.
It was also bulkier than the B3.
The hammond had a single case where the lid came up and the crew rolled it out. The CP had 2 cases. One for the Harp the other for the body.
Serious PITA but the sound was much better than my Electric Upright from Helpenstill.
I hope you are back to do more than lurk.............Ankyuvarymush.. 8)


----------



## Hollow Sun (Sep 14, 2009)

chimuelo @ Mon Sep 14 said:


> The CP had 2 cases. One for the Harp the other for the body.


And and each part needed four burly men to carry it, especially if you had to encounter stairs!!!

And Yamaha called it 'portable'!!!! :shock: 

Bloody clever assembly though, the way they hooked up and clicked together.



chimuelo @ Mon Sep 14 said:


> I hope you are back to do more than lurk.............Ankyuvarymush.. 8)


----------



## tcollins (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome Steve!
Great to have you here!
TC o-[][]-o


----------



## Hollow Sun (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi TC... it was your idea!!! :wink:


----------

